# New to this thingymagigger ROOTING Can Anyone HELP? :D



## danram333 (Apr 27, 2012)

So ive had a Fascinate for a While and i knw somewhat about the androids and OS i have gingerbread runnin on mine but Saw Galaxy Nexus and Ice cream sandwhich at Verizon thought it was really nice and smooth os .... and i skimmed here how ppl talk that they have ICS on there fascinate im really new and dnt knw much or at all bout rooting and roms and uh other stuff but are interested in learning . I really would apreciate any help from the begginin







prob too much to ask but this seems interesting if i can some how learn from u guys to put ics on my phone i knw it voids contract but who cares my phones is old... Other question if with ur help i can make it work are these os stable and can b used as daily drivers? THANKS


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Read through this...

Im trying to post the link lol


----------



## danram333 (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks for the Reply! but Hey is there a link u sent i cant seem to see anything







jus says #1


----------



## danram333 (Apr 27, 2012)

ooooohhhh lol my bad jeje THANKS!!


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Read through this...
> 
> Im trying to post the link lol


Look for this	Pinned in Fascinate/Mesmerize/ showcase section

* [Guide]Installing A Rom/cwm Recovery/root/or Going Back To Stock.*


----------



## nybs31 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was a noob not to long ago. Well...I'm not a pro yet but I do know a little. He best advice I can give you is read. Search the forum for posts on how to root the fascinate/install custom roms. There are many roms out there for the fascinate. It basically boils down to what your preferences are. AOKP has a lot of customization optons. I started out with THS build 6.5 and I currently am on AOKP DEVIOUS blacked out Build 34 from B-boy and can say it is a fantastic rom. He has done a great job and put a lot of work into this rom. I know rooting/installing custom roms can be scary at first but once you figure out what you are doing it isn't so bad. Plus I have heard from others on the forums that it is rare to brick the fascinate and you have a lot of help on here if you run into any problems. Just make sure you get the correct files for your phone. Granted not all roms are perfect, but I personally believe that the developers of these roms do a better job on the roms than the manufacturers do with the stock roms! Everyone here at Rootzwiki has been a Godsend. Good luck, and if you need any help, just ask!

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danram333 (Apr 27, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> Look for this	Pinned in Fascinate/Mesmerize/ showcase section
> 
> * [Guide]Installing A Rom/cwm Recovery/root/or Going Back To Stock.*


Thanks!!


----------



## danram333 (Apr 27, 2012)

nybs31 said:


> I was a noob not to long ago. Well...I'm not a pro yet but I do know a little. He best advice I can give you is read. Search the forum for posts on how to root the fascinate/install custom roms. There are many roms out there for the fascinate. It basically boils down to what your preferences are. AOKP has a lot of customization optons. I started out with THS build 6.5 and I currently am on AOKP DEVIOUS blacked out Build 34 from B-boy and can say it is a fantastic rom. He has done a great job and put a lot of work into this rom. I know rooting/installing custom roms can be scary at first but once you figure out what you are doing it isn't so bad. Plus I have heard from others on the forums that it is rare to brick the fascinate and you have a lot of help on here if you run into any problems. Just make sure you get the correct files for your phone. Granted not all roms are perfect, but I personally believe that the developers of these roms do a better job on the roms than the manufacturers do with the stock roms! Everyone here at Rootzwiki has been a Godsend. Good luck, and if you need any help, just ask!
> 
> Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it is a lil intimidating but u think u can help me with the basics jus first of all like whats first step is it rooting it i think ill prob jus stick with ics from THS ppl say its more basic from what i read


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

droidstyle has some interesting articles i think you should read first, the one larryp1962 posted for you is excellent...it might be intimidating at first, however since your here on rootz you may as well read up. if rooting were the only thing involved that would be great, however thats not the case, there is more to learn.
and i'm am fairly certain that you do not want your phone ending up being a nice shinny paper weight. so these suggestions are to your best interest 

good luck, hope you stick around rootz!


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/ Read up my friend and welcome to the community


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

One thing that might save you some time - you don't need to root before flashing a rom. Basically, you just flash a recovery in odin, then flash a rooted rom from that recovery.


----------



## danram333 (Apr 27, 2012)

knivesout said:


> One thing that might save you some time - you don't need to root before flashing a rom. Basically, you just flash a recovery in odin, then flash a rooted rom from that recovery.


 Okay i read up some info before i put ics rom on phone First u need to root phone right thats Base from scratch tp start things? and if u can help whats Flashing a recovery mean and flashin a rom?







sorry ayyy im confused a lil


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

No need to root if your going to flash an ICS ROM

Flashing = installing

You need samsung drivers..http://www.samsung.c.../SCH-I500RKAUSC ... put on your PC

You need Odin .... Odin_1_85 .... put on your PC.... read on how to use

You need to flash this CWM Recovery ..... http://db.tt/uR0em1w7 with Odin	The Recovery file goes in the PDA box...Repatition "NOT CHECKED"

You put the Roms ... *THS build 2* // +The ICS ROM youwant to flash and+ gapps=(google apps) on your SD card

You flash THS build 2 by going into recovery like this..... (called the 3 finger method) Hold volume button/power button and home button down at the same time... watch samsung logo go off/back on and when it goes off again let go of all of the buttons at the same time.... wait a few seconds and you will be in CWM Recovery ..it will be 4.xxxxx something.

You will see wipe data/factory reset.. choose it // then wipe cache ... choose it // then you will see advanced.... choose it and wipe dalvik .. choose it
Go back and you will see install zip... choose it // then choose zip .... you will see a bunch of No's .... choose yes
Now THS build 2 will install. When through installing let it boot up( it may take several minutes)

Once THS build 2 is up and running you will go into CWM Recovery like this .... Long press power button// click reboot .. you will see recovery .. click it. You will now be in CWM recovery 5.xxxx something now

Repeat the steps you did to flash THS build 2 above but you will choose ICS ROM you put on SD card + the gapps

Let boot and you will be on your new ICS ROM!!!

[WARNING : AFTER ON AN ICS ROM NEVER USE THE 3 FINGER METHOD FOR RECOVERY!!!]

IF YOU NEED ANY HELP SEND ME A P M


----------



## danram333 (Apr 27, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> No need to root if your going to flash an ICS ROM
> 
> Flashing = installing
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Thank You So much!! jus about to try this right now if any problems occur ill defenitely ask Hope this Works Thanks AGAIN .
is it easy to go back to stock?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

danram333 said:


> Wow!!! Thank You So much!! jus about to try this right now if any problems occur ill defenitely ask Hope this Works Thanks AGAIN .
> is it easy to go back to stock?


yes


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

danram333 said:


> Wow!!! Thank You So much!! jus about to try this right now if any problems occur ill defenitely ask Hope this Works Thanks AGAIN .
> is it easy to go back to stock?


derp...all the information that was just posted is in the guide pinned at the top of this section. i believe more than one person linked you to it...i suggest hitting larryp thanks button since he took the time to write all that out again lol!!


----------



## danram333 (Apr 27, 2012)

droidstyle said:


> derp...all the information that was just posted is in the guide pinned at the top of this section. i believe more than one person linked you to it...i suggest hitting larryp thanks button since he took the time to write all that out again lol!!


Seriously my bad i guess learnin terminology was good cause im understandin it more And YES! thanks to larryp im gonna give it a shot  
ppl talking bout nandroid so gonna look up what that is Thanks Droidstyle!


----------

